# Grinder reccomendatiosn for mobile use ( Compak K10)



## The Coffee Camp (Dec 18, 2014)

Hi all.

I'm looking for some recommendations for a grinder to use for my mobile business, Will primarily be attending events so the usage will be higher than street trading, it will be for espresso blend and occasionally for pour over.

Am i right in thinking a conical burr seems to be the best and would produce greatest results?, I have read a little about the Compak K10, would this be suitable for my application or is it too high spec??

Someone has also recommended the fracino C6??

Thanks guys

The Coffee Camp


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

What's your budget

New or used ?

Dosered or on demand ?

If looking at the company range I'd be looking at the newer variants with less retention e10 e8- foundryroasters can supply - sponsors here, have a chat to them


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Who recommended the c6?


----------



## The Coffee Camp (Dec 18, 2014)

Hi and thanks for your reply.

Budget is about 600 really and completely happy with used as long as its from a good source, on demad for freshness i think. I will take a look at foundry roasters. thanks


----------



## The Coffee Camp (Dec 18, 2014)

Hi, It was a forum member who also supplies them, not a good choice?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

£600 might get you a used k10 but with a doser ( you missed one for £500 in the sales thread ) or you might get a reconditioned Dosered Mazzer ( major or royal ) - sometimes you can find doser models that have been pimped out with auberins timers, so you get the benefit of dose and clump free grinds but will also deliver an accurate timed dose...

Dont confuse having an on demand with a fresher grind, with a doser model , you would grind what you need ( not fill the doser and leave to go off ) .


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Luxomatic - £550


----------



## CallumT (Aug 23, 2013)

Used Royal with a timer conversion?


----------



## The Coffee Camp (Dec 18, 2014)

CallumT said:


> Used Royal with a timer conversion?


Thanks for your reply, very new to the grinder world and not quite sure what this is, will do a little research and come back to you.

Regards


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

The Coffee Camp said:


> Thanks for your reply, very new to the grinder world and not quite sure what this is, will do a little research and come back to you.
> 
> Regards


Mazzer Royal with an automatic timer I think.


----------

